# Male Guppies



## Kdizzle (Jun 28, 2012)

I am really interested in buying guppies for my 10 gallon tank. Is it possible to keep only males? 
I don't want to breed or even have anywhere do put the fry if I wanted too.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Yes you can keep more then one male guppie in the tank. You can have as many males as you want, just don't have 10 males and decide one day you want a single female if you do that you need more females then males

Anyways your fine with a bunch or male guppie.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

an all male tank is called a bachelor tank...lots of color without the worry of over population.....a very common set up....


----------



## Kdizzle (Jun 28, 2012)

Just checking to make sure rookie question I'm sure. I was just doing some research and had noticed that some articles recommened a ratio of three females to one male but I guess those articles considered everyone was into breeding.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Yup, would look great for color. A lot of people may think well "dumb" questions are Dumb. Any question un asked is the dumb one. It always helps to learn a thing or 2. I always pay attention to loha up there. He's gave me the most help on this forum so far along with a few others.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Kdizzle said:


> Just checking to make sure rookie question I'm sure. I was just doing some research and had noticed that some articles recommened a ratio of three females to one male but I guess those articles considered everyone was into breeding.


That ratio is to prevent females from being harassed as much. I've had females jump out of the tank to get away from non-stop male attention.


----------



## AuntyHeart (Aug 17, 2009)

I have been breeding guppies pretty much ever since I could walk, and, to tell you the truth, they are all different and all have different personalities. Like humans, some fish are more aggressive than others, and there's really not much you can do about that unless you want to put the aggressive fish in quarantine. I would suggest to go to the pet store and just watch some of the guppies to make sure they aren't being aggressive to each other. I've found that guppies are more tolerant of each other the longer they have been together, as well. So, you know, I'm sure if you just watch them a little at the pet store, it will be just fine. Guppies aren't generally too aggressive, and I have only occasionally had a problem with it. If you do, just separate the aggressive fish. I hope this helps


----------

